# Crate Recomendations/Metal



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

I have the Plastic Crates already and Hate the way they look. Ive been all over looking at Metal Wire cage/Pens 48"/33"/32"..Such as Midwestern, Petco Ect...There are 2 types as I understand, One is DROP PIN and the Other is FOLDING easy for travel. I'm worried that the Folding Crates are Flibsy Junk and they are whats MOST Available, Even seen them on the last PITBOSS Episode !!!! Does anyone Own one that can say Otherwise ??? Also they have 1,2 or 3 doors..Are they Flimbsier the more doors they Have ??


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think they are flimsier with more doors although I like to put a couple extra pieces of wire on them to make sure they don't fold down if a dog tries to break out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The can collapse on a dog if the dog tried to get out but if your dog is calm in a crate they are ok. I use the drop pin ones for the house and folding ones for travel. They have crate covers for the wire crates in things like wicker or cloth and even wood so it is more attractive in the house.
The folding crates are made sturdier than they were years ago but try craigslist you see them for sale all the time and in new condition.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have both plastic and wire. I am switching over to more plastic, but the wore ones work fine for me. I just add wire like Aimee said and make it so the door will not come forward or anything else had a dog tried to get out. I need to be able to stack some crates now tho so we are switching a couple dogs over to plastic which stack well.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I have the Mid West Pro Ultima triple door wire crate and it is very sturdy. The only issue I ever had was Gracie got in a mood one day and totally demolished the plastic pan in the bottom. I contacted Mid West since it was still under warranty, and told them what happened and they sent me out a new pan w/in 2 days at no charge (even though the warranty wasn't supposed to cover damage done to the crate by the dog). 

Also I love, love, love having doors on 3 sides. You're not limited to where you can put the crate, as you always have access to a door. There are latches at the top and bottom of the doors and I have never had any issues with Gracie being able to get the door open.

I also have a 3 door wire crate from Best Pet that I ordered from Amazon because it was supposed to come w/ a metal pan (I figured Gracie couldn't eat through metal LOL) and the dimensions were exactly what I wanted. However, that crate is extremely flimsy compared to the Mid West one and would probably never hold a bull dog if they tried hard to get out. And unfortunately, that crate came w/ a plastic pan too.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have three from Petco for each of my dogs... They do fine in them but they also dont try to break outta jail either lol... Now I did have a crazy all white girl once that was the master of taking the walls down but I fixed that but zip tying the entire cage... Just make sure you snip off the extra tie so they dont chew it... It even got to a point with her that I had to zip tye the door shut every time I left cause she figured that out too... When I got these kennels I did zip tye the walls together but not because they werent sturdy but because if they did get a hair up their butt it was already done...


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a single door fold up type by Petco.. seems pretty sturdy... I have a couple ice chests sitting on top of it and its still sturdy


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll stay away from BEST PET brand, sounds Like Midwestern is How we will Roll. Thank you for the responces Peep's.


----------

